# Percussion Demo Video/Book



## QuietGuy

Does anyone know if there's a percussion demonstration video (or a book) somewhere that demonstrates the more unusual percussion instruments being used today?

I have a degree in comp (BM, University of Oregon 1987.) I took a percussion class that focused on HOW to play ... This is not what I want to know. And my orchestration class focused solely on woodwinds, brass & strings.

The questions I want answered are:

What is it? (its name)
What does it sound like?
How do you notate it?
In what order are they inserted in the score? (After tympani, but then where? Any particular order?)

Any help you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## Sina

There's this really great book by Samuel Z. Solomon "How to Write for Percussion":
http://www.amazon.com/How-Write-PERCUSSION-Samuel-Solomon/dp/0974472107

Also this Serge Blanc's book "African Percussion: The Djembe" which explores more "unusual" instruments:
http://www.steveweissmusic.com/product/blanc-african-percussion-the-djembe/ethnic-percussion-books-cd


----------



## QuietGuy

Thank you, Sina. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## bghill

Please ignore this post.


----------

